# Why can't we search on a 3 letter word



## BobD (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't understand why we can't search on 3 letters like V16 or 10M.


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

SOTW is a very sophisticated place. Most folks around here prefer to use four letter words.


----------



## Kermit (Nov 16, 2006)

And why can't we search on two or more words together, otherwise known as a phrase? (Or can we, and I'm just too stupid to figure it out on my own?)


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

And very logically for a Music Forum, you can't search for the names of Keys. "Front F" will only get "front" etc. .....so maybe we should spell them phonetically, like efff, deee, ceee, beee from now on in our posts.


----------



## dshook (Nov 27, 2004)

Go to google, hit "advanced search" then put in www.saxontheweb.net as the domain and you can search anything you like...


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Now they tell us it's GOTW we have to use....after constantly being beaten over the head by Gary with a soggy bari padsaver for not using the useless SOTW search button!! 

Thanks dsHook


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

:twisted:

There _was_ a time when you could practically find anything using the search function because the data base was so much smaller than it is now. That was when I was at my heyday. I have found that it has become increasingly more difficult to find things. It's squirrely at times. I have actually searched full title of a thread I had started only to have the search function tell me that it didn't exist. I could eventually find it, but only by using a work-around. google works - but you shouldn't have to jump over there and get into an advanced search mode to find things on SOTW.

Of course, you still don't have to be a technological wizard to search and find information on saxes under $1000.00.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

dshook said:


> Go to google, hit "advanced search" then put in www.saxontheweb.net as the domain and you can search anything you like...


Even easier that that is typing site:forum.saxontheweb.net after your search term on the Google main page. For example, typing 10M site:forum.saxontheweb.net gives you this result - http://www.google.com/search?q=10M+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a. Phrases surrounded by quotes work as well. Typing "Yamaha 62r" site:forum.saxontheweb.net gives you this - http://www.google.com/search?q="Yam...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Even easier that that is typing site:forum.saxontheweb.net after your search term on the Google main page.


Oh, how cool is _that_! I just typed 'use the search' - site:forum.saxontheweb.net ; and got a bunch of "use the search function/button/engine, a** ****, *****,***," responses. :twisted:


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

gary said:


> fballatore said:
> 
> 
> > Even easier that that is typing site:forum.saxontheweb.net after your search term on the Google main page.
> ...


So in other words, about 15,000 of your posts? :twisted:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

:sign5:LMFAO!!!

You rang?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*SOTW Customized Google Search*



dshook said:


> Go to google, hit "advanced search" then put in www.saxontheweb.net as the domain and you can search anything you like...


I'll make it one better:*
Now you do not have to leave the SOTW Forum for a Customized Google Search.*
Go to the Blue navigation bar above and click "Search". The First one underneath is a Google Search box which will search the _saxontheweb.net_ domain only. This will include the SOTW Forum (mostly) and also the SOTW article, review and lesson pages.

What about that?

While at it I added above also the PayPal donation button. It can be used also with major credit cards.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: SOTW Customized Google Search*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> I'll make it one better:*
> Now you do not have to leave the SOTW Forum for a Customized Google Search.*
> Go to the Blue navigation bar above and click "Search". The First one underneath is a Google Search box which will search the _saxontheweb.net_ domain only. This will include the SOTW Forum (mostly) and also the SOTW article, review and lesson pages.
> 
> What about that?


Well I would say that's pretty cool. Now _this_ is what I call responsive. :thumbrig:


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Harri, you're the champ. That's going to save so much time and make searches really efficient. Thanks.

Now if you could just develop a text scanner that scans uploaded posts and matches them against the entire database, and for any duplicate threads sends back a recorded voice message of Gary ranting _"use the [email protected]#%$Xg search button you dumb @#&X#%&"_, you'd solve the duplicate thread problem once and for all. :twisted:.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

BobD said:


> I don't understand why we can't search on 3 letters like V16 or 10M.


Probably for the same reason you can't post with less than a 3 letters word? Whatever that may be.


----------

